# The Best Exhaust Brand



## Krebs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm looking at getting an intake & exhaust upgrades for my 2004 GTO. I plan on leaving the motor stock so anyone know what exhaust brand sounds the best on a stock motor?

-Krebs


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you've got five people with five different aftermarket exhausts, you'll get five different opinions. I've got Kooks Afterburners on my otherwise stock '05. I like them very much.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here we go again. What year??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

Them after burner axle backs sound pretty damn good with stock everything.


----------

